

Ideal Progamming Fonts - hiteshiitk
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/12/progamming-fonts.html

======
sz
Inconsolata isn't mentioned but is great too.

------
getonit
I've taken the liberty of removing the inconsequential from that article, but
it seems to have left me with only the word 'monospaced'.

